# Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo twin doelings!!!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

[*]I have three does due this year, all bred to the same buck.

RC Valhalla Hershey's Kiss-kidded 4/13 triplets

RC Valhalla Truffle (Tru)-due 5/14 
[*]
Koolkidz Cheyenne Lass (Cleo)-due 6/9 
JU
Buck:

Spanish Rose Trrr Rico purebred

This is Hershey second kidding. She had trips as a FF but only a buckling and doeling survived. She was a great Mom, I bought her when she was 4 weeks freshened. She is looking really good and the babies are kicking up a storm. I am thinking twins I think I felt two different babies this morning. She has a couple of spots and the buck throws color so I am interested to see what we get from her.

I am going with a chocolate jewelry theme:

Chocolate Diamond
Chocolate Pearl
Chocolate Jewel
Chocolate Red Ruby

I need boy names but am looking at sterling, titan short for titanium.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Hope she gives you cute kids! Love the name ideas!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Happy kidding! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Took a new picture today! She is really putting on the inches now. The babies are kicking up a storm. She is getting around good, eatting good and seems like this pregnancy isn't bothering her a bit. I am really glad to see that. It is funny but I always feel more comfortable when we get into what I call the comfort zone and that is when I know the babies are viable. I know we have 11 more days til then but it is getting closer.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Very pretty girl,,, :lovey: Wishing you a safe kidding & bet the babys are cuties..  
Betty


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Thank u she is such a sweetheart. She is one that will stand and stare at u waiting for u to give her attention. She isnt pushy at all. She loves to be brushed it is almost like u can see her smiling. One thing she does is try to eat my rings which is part of why I am going with the jewrlry theme with her.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

I took an udder shot this morning. We are 17 days from her due date now. We are building her kidding stall this weekend. We are fencing off a section of my hay storage area that is now empty so she can be in the barn by the rest of girls. Hubby is moving the barn cam for me so I can view her anytime I want. I also need to get her hair trimmed so please ignore all the hair. Edit: I posted a clearer udder picture, now we can see it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Happy kidding..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

I felt Tru's baby/babies move for the first time today. She is due May 14th and is the spotted one in the picture. The vet only saw one in her ultrasound but they only saw one with my doe last year who had triplets. She is not big enough for trips probably just a single which would be great because her doeling is my first choice to retain. Keeping my fingers crossed for a doeling.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Yesterday I felt all the babies move in each girl when I did my evening feeding. Hershey is definitely slowing down and sleeping alot more. No discharge at all yet though. We got the kidding stall built this weekend, packed my kidding kit and the barn cam is all ready to go. I noticed she seems to be eatting alot of baking soda today so she must have an upset stomach. I am very excited to have more babies here and have been getting lots of calls for milk. I have to figure out a way to stagger my kiddings better so I don't have a dry time.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

We are now at day 143. She is relaxing alot but doing good. No changes yet! So any thoughts on how many I am looking at? She had triplets as a FF.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Checked on her before bed and she is limping a little on her back right leg. I figure there is a baby pressing on a nerve. One baby is really pushing out her side and kicking alot. I will checking on her tonight.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Day 145: Udder is looking fuller tonight and she has definitely dropped, looking like I starve her. We are suppose to have thunderstorms tomorrow so...hopefully that will help get things going. She is getting really uncomfortable and lounges alot. No discharge from Hershey but Tru is having a little discharge and she isn't due til 5/14. Funny girls!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Happy and Safe Kidding !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Thank you ! I am so mad right now. I dropped my phone in the toliet and my husband has my barn cam linked on it for me. It was so nice to go to work and watch her. I can take my laptop til I get a new phone but it is one more frustration I don't need right now.

Edit: Put the phone in rice overnight and it is working. My head which was just pounding yesterday seems alot better today. So I am now ready for Miss Hershey to show me those babies. Going out to check on her now. On camera she looks like she is resting peacefully.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Yep everything is still the same. She is eatting like usual. I can feel the babies moving. So she is in the kidding stall where I know I can watch her from my phone while I am at work. When I get home if there isn't any more change I will let her out with the others. She spends ddmost of the day relaxing but still goes out in the pasture with the others in the evening.

I am home udder is bigger. Watched her on camera stretching and positioning kids. I would really love for her to kidd today.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Sounds like she might be close!!
Keep us posted!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey due 4/14*

Lots of moaning and that starring off in space look. I think it is going to be a long night


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey in labor*

Udder I believe is strutted. Having frequent contractions. We are moving along


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hershey in labor*

Cant wait to hear about the kiddos!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hersey kidded*

:whatgoat:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hersey kidded*

2ots girls 1 boy I think we have one more coming Lots of spots and moonspots


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hersey kidded*

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hersey kidded*

 :leap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Hersey kidded*

What I was feeling was afterbirth. So we have three very healthy babies. Afterbirth passed. Mom is eatting, babies have had colostrum. I am thrilled. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's next pg2*

Tru is due 5/14 with maybe twins. I am hoping for a doeling out of her which will be retained. She is almost as tall as my older does but shorter bodied right now. I am hoping that will change with age. I am very excited but nervous about her kidding. She was 2 months pregnant in the picture and in her winter hair.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

Here is a more current picture of her. Her belly is really growing now. Almost an inch a week! She has gained 10" and her mother gained 12" and had triplets. I really don't think Tru is having triplets, she is nowhere near as long of a body as her mother. I am thinking twins, in fact I thought I felt two babies the other day. I am really really hoping for doelings from her. I want to retain one and I have a customer interested in another. We are getting closer at 18 days left to go.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

what a beautiful girl!! I'm kinda giddy for you, lol, i can't wait to see what she has...oh, did i mention she is just beautiful??? *jealous* :laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

Thank you I actually put a deposit on her before I even saw a picture of her. Imagine my surprise! I have her since she was 4 weeks old


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

Ha i was reading your update with the 2 girls one boy and i read " mom is eating babies" and i was like HOLY COW!! How is she not freaking??! Then i realized what you meant lol


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

Lol! I know I read that later and thought that does sound a little funny. I was posting from my phone which apparently took too much effort to put a comma in there. Those three babies are doing so good. Momma is producing enough milk to feed them and I milk out a quart a day from her. She is really a good Mom and such an easy going attitude. This one that is due next is her doeling from last years kidding. Typically she is pretty high strung but doesn't seem to be enjoying pregnancy too much. I hope she follows in her Moms footsteps on being such a good Mom.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

I'm sure she will!  

Can't wait to see what she gives you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

:thumbup:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

So it looks like we are having atleast twins. Saturday I felt strong kicks from two different babies. I am so happy about that! I took a reservation on a doeling from her and have someone interested in a buckling from her. I was going to retain a doeling but that complicates thing of trying to find a buck. So I am looking into a doeling or dry yearling from another breeder then I can just use my buck. Lots to think about!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

We are now a week out. Udder is getting a little bigger and this morning I started noticing more discharge. I really hope she goes on the early side of her due date being she is a FF. I now have reservations for a doeling and a buckling or doeling from this kidding. She is getting very wide but she is short bodied so I think that makes her wider. I have her seperated in the kidding stall at night and while I am at work so I can watch her on the kidding camera. She doesn't seem to mind, because she can rest and not have to share her hay. I am home by noon so she has all the rest of the day to graze. We are expecting hot weather and she didn't do too good the last time that happened. I am sooo excited about this one. It will be interesting to see how her spots carry to her babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

What beautiful mama's you have! I hope you get lots of spotted babies and sooner rather than later :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's due 5/14 pg 2*

Thank u liz! I absolutely love this girl so I am a little nervous. to say the least.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's in early labor!*

I think she may be in early stages of labor. We have a thin stream of discharge about 8" long. A little bit of pawing and I think her ligs are gone. She is more swollen on her behind but her udder hasn't changed. So... I am on alert. I check her every hour especially when I can't see her on camera. I have her out with the other girls for now. It would be nice if she went today. She is on day 145 and she is a FF so it may help with the babies size. I will keep you informed.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's early labor*

Yaaaa! cant wait to see more babies! Good luck!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's early labor*

ready to see some babies...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's early labor*

Thanks everything seems to have come to a halt. She is definitely still uncomfortable but not progressing so I may have jumped the gun or she is torturing me.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's early labor*

I am still waiting. I don't think she has gotten the memo or she waiting til Mothers Day! I am anxious to see her udder and babies. Lots and lots of spots I think!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru's early labor*

Well she is looking uncomfortable and keeps shifting around while laying. She is doing a little groaning, so I am hoping this means that we are going to see babies in the next day. We are on day 149.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru kidded twins*

Kidded twins doeling and buckling I had to go in and pull, my first time. So happy all is goid


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru kidded twins*

YAY!!! Can't wait to see pictures!! Congrats!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Tru kidded twins*

Pictures soon still watching babies. Both ate good and up walking around. Mom had two afterbirths or one that never developed I didnt look that close. Both babies are 8lbs.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

Cleo is next. Last year as a ff she had triplet bucklings. When comparing measurements to last year it looks like triplets again this year. She is doing alot of snoring and groaning. I am amazed at how loud she is. I feel more relaxed with her kidding then the others since we had her for her first kidding. I hope she has some doelings for us.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

Here is picture of her. She was about a month pregnant in it. She is a sweetheart. She will come and lay down next to me if we are out in the pasture. She will look up into the sun with her eyes closed and moan. It is funny!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

This is a picture her today. She is getting really really uncomfortable. Babies are kicking good. She has gained 12" with 17 days left til her due date. Last year she gained 16" and had triplets. I am pretty sure she is having triplets again, she is longer than she was last year so I would expect her measurements to be a little less.

Today she was trying to scratch her back and couldn't reach it. I had to keep going over to scratch it for her.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

We are now 10 days from her due date! She is moaning alot and udder is a little bigger. I am on vacation this next week to make things easier. My daughter is also having her baby this next week, a scheduled C-section so I am hoping that Cleo doesn't get the idea to have hers on that day. She has gained now 14" and last year 16" with triplets but I think she is much longer than last year. Really hoping for girls! Think pink Cleo!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes for you!!  

She looks big, so I can't wait!! WOO!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

She's looking good! I have one due soon too. Good luck! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

A little discharge last night. That is the first so far. She doesn't look like she has dropped yet to me. She will be laying down and then sit up like a dog, I think the babies are pushing on something. She ate her grain this morning but didn't see her in the hay feeder which is unusual so...I am keeping watch. I am on vacation this week so I am here when she is ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo's due 6/9 pg 4*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :wink:

She looking great.... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo in labor*

Udder is definitely bigger but not strutted yet. Lots of pawing and she is getting that zoned out look. So I am hanging out with her and waiting.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo in labor*

Twin doelings!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo in labor*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Simply Rustic Farm Waiting Thread-Cleo in labor*

Congrats!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pictures!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will post pictures in birth announcements tomorrow when I can get better ones in the light. One is a light color similar to Moms and the other is a dark brown with an orangy cast to her coat and she has really pretty markings on her face. The light colored one is eatting really good. The dark one is eatting good but from a bottle. I cannot get her to latch onto Mom as of yet, so I got a bottle to make sure she has something in her. I will be doing 2 hour checks tonight to make sure everyone is good and keep trying to latch the one on or bottle feed til I can get that to happen. 

I am just really surprised that she only had twins and they are only 6.5 and 7lbs. Small compared to my other girls babies. She passed her afterbirths and I have bumped her just to make sure. So...I am thrilled that she had doelings, but I am very tired so I will update in the morning.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh and we are done for the year! Total of 5 doelings and 2 bucklings. I think my buck held up his end of the agreement this year. I told him in the fall that since I did my part of selling soap, had some successful shows, that he had to produce lots of doelings for me this year. Last year one doe had triplet bucklings. He did good this year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

